# Grey/brown "fuzz" on driftwood?



## KathyA (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi all!

I hate to introduce myself this way, but... I've been lurking around awhile and now I have to post!

I planted my existing 20 gallon 2 weeks ago tomorrow. So far everything has been great except my woeful lack of lighting (65 watts is in the mail today!). My plants (lots of stems) aren't thriving, but they are doing fine. I've been using Flourish Excel and tonight hubby is helping set up DIY CO2. Zero algae so far. However, I was just changing the water just now and when I looked at the Mopani driftwood I got from the LFS (soaked in RO for 2 weeks and 3 trips through the dishwasher - still leaching a bit, but it's getting better) at just the right angle I noticed a greyish/brownish sorta transparentish fuzz. You can't see it unless you look closely and from the side. Any ideas? I got a Clown Pleco 2 days ago and he seems to be enoying the wood - will he take care of it? 

Thanks for a very informative sight, for letting my lurk around and for any insight you can share!

Kathy


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Hi Kathy,

Welcome to APC and thanks for posting! Congrats on what seems to be a good start to your aquarium.

I've had the fuzz before on wood. It can be bacterial or fungal in nature. I would not worry too much about it. Suck it out with a plastic hose. After a couple of times, it should stay away.

Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Yeah- it will go away after a couple of water changes. I get it often in new tanks. Just keep up with those weekly small water changes!!


----------



## KathyA (Mar 17, 2005)

*Grey/brown fuzz...*

Oh good! That's a relief. I'm a water change nut (so my husband thinks!), so that shouldn't be a problem... Not algae? YAAAAAAAAAY! (Happy dance)

Thanks y'all!

Kathy


----------

